# Tabla de estados sistema secuencial con flip flop JK



## martinRivadeneira (May 12, 2010)

Bueno, les comento, he estado estudiando el tema de los sistemas secuenciales pero he quedado estancado en un tópico. Les pongo el ejemplo que tengo, es un sistema con 3 flip flop JK, ya he logrado deducir las ecuaciones de los flip flop según el circuito, las ecuaciones son las siguientes:

Para el flip flop A:
   J = 1
   K = B*C

Para el flip flop B:
  J = C
  K = A'

Para el flip flop C:
  J= 1
  K= 'A + 'B

También construi los mapas de Karnaugh para esas ecuaciones lógicas para cada flip flop. Ahora necesito la tabla de próximos estados, leyendo sobre esto encontré que para obtener tal tabla utilizo la tabla característica del flip flop JK:

J | K | Qn+1
---------
0 | 0 |Qn
0 | 1 |0
1 | 0 |1
1 | 1 | 'Qn

Pero la verdad es que no llego a absolutamente nada. Tengo la respuesta pero no logro llegar a ella, alguna ayuda o algún consejo????

PD: adjunto los mapas de Karnaugh de las ecuaciones lógicas de cada flip flop

Desde ya muchas gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## reyvilla (May 12, 2010)

hola que tal, te explico un poco para poder lograr ver tu respuesta tienes que darle un estado inicial al sistema para poder saber cual va hacer tu estado siguiente, la tabla que colocaste se parece a la tabla de excitación del j - k lo único que le falta es el estado actual de q ya que qn+1 es q siguiente. Te voy a colocar una imagen con la tabla completa y a través de ella vas a ver como funciona el sistema según sus entradas. Aunque nota no veo ninguna entrada aun, normalmente la entrada de un sistema digital se caracteriza por ser una x y no la veo en los mapas de karnougth así que puede tratarse de un sistema sin entradas...cualquier duda me avisas saludos...


----------

